# My Newer Meeces



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

I got these girls from TinyHart today...AND Im looking for some Splashed but thats a post for another thread 

Forgive the shots on some of them, they wanted to explore more than take pics.

Jamie









Sky









Seti









Mocha









Mocha Again









Lovie









Lovie Again









Jamie has a "J" on her back. Her and Sky are sisters and are Lovies babies. Lovie and Seti are sisters also and Mocha is a baby from one of Tinys bucks and someone elses does. Mocha is a snugglebunny!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:love1 nawwwww gorgeous meeces


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

pretty


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty mousies. =] I especially like Lovie.


----------

